# Pink Sugar



## Lynnz (May 11, 2011)

I have had lots of requests for this fragrance in soap and was wondering if anyone would share there favourite as there are so many versions out there


----------



## nattynoo (May 11, 2011)

Lyn - I just got some 'candy fluff' from Bigtree (lush type) in the mail TODAY!!. Its VERY candy. In fact I'm so thrilled with the smell I'm going to soap it tomorrow. A candy /sweet berry/ flossy smell. TDF!! 
Supposed rate of usage is 1-3%..... we'll see!! Far more expensive FO but if it works well at that % then I'll b happy.


----------



## nattynoo (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm.... been watching telly & thinking about your FO. I jumped to the conclusion pink sugar would b a candy type but actually I know squat   ... as it could possibly b a perfume or something..... sorry Lyn.... if it is a candy type..... candy fluff is good   ....rofl.


----------



## NancyRogers (May 11, 2011)

I adore the one from Southern Garden Scents, but be warned.  It gels HOT.  Smells great though.


----------



## judymoody (May 11, 2011)

Pink Sugar is generally described as grown up cotton candy.  It doesn't do much for me but I agree with Nancy, the SGS is the best one I've tried (and I've sampled 4 in all, I think).

The scent has vanillin so it will discolor dark brown.  The SGS one turns out very dark brown.

AHRE has one that they claim discolors to mauve but for me, it turned a yellowy brown.

soapsupplies.net and Elements B&B also claim they have PS that discolors only minimally but I haven't tried those.


----------



## Lynnz (May 11, 2011)

Nattynoo thanks :0) I purchase from Bigtree now and then as she has a fab collection and it is a great way to sample fragrances I am unsure of. This sounds like a great scent anyway as I am surprised by the amount of people that love sweet scents, I have a sweet tooth but the idea of soaping in sweet fragrance is not as appealing to me LOL
NancyRogers, Judymoody thanks I have a couple of must have fragrances from SGS so will give them a go. Just as well I refridgerate sounds like a hot little mama this one


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2011)

The one at Daystar is to-die-for. I am wearing it as a body mist as we speak.


----------



## evatgirl73 (May 11, 2011)

Scentworks's version is the best IMHO, it's divine. That said, it does discolor to a VERY dark brown, with lovely lemon yellow lather...
Soapsupplies' "non discoloring" Pink Sugar smells nice, although not quite as nice as SW, and it discolors to a light tan/butter color. I use both of these, sometimes I like the better smelling one and put up with the color and discolored lather, sometimes I want the prettier color that I can jazz up with pink and put up with it not smelling perfect like SW. It still smells wonderful, just not on par with SW version. 
I should try Daystar's version, I order a lot from there anyways. 

One version to NOT buy is WSP. It's an OK scent but not even close to Pink Sugar.


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2011)

WSPs seperated too. In all my life I have never known of an fo to seperate :? .


----------



## Lynnz (May 11, 2011)

Oh Tabitha thanks I love to purchase from Daystar as she is great with the postage. I can get three 16oz bottles sent for 14.50 it is cheaper than the postage here so what I do is order three at a time. I just made her Sakara scent into melts and it is divine :0)


----------



## Lynnz (May 11, 2011)

Evatgirl73 I love Scentworks for fragrances,  drool over WSP but they dont do international............keep saying it is in the pipeline but I am not holding my breath on that one :0)


----------



## nattynoo (May 11, 2011)

Why oh why haven't I found Daystar prior to now???? :shock: 
Lyn - do you have to do anything special for the international order? Do I simply add 3 16oz bottles, choose the international #3 postage option and I'm good to go?????? Oh the choices..... faint.


----------



## Lynnz (May 12, 2011)

Yes Nattynoo that is how I have always done it cannot beat the shippping that way :0) Let us know what you get :0) I just made the Sakura up into soy shots and it is beautiful


----------



## nattynoo (May 12, 2011)

Thankyou Lyn!!
Will let you know what I order.


----------



## MizzBee (May 12, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> I have had lots of requests for this fragrance in soap and was wondering if anyone would share there favourite as there are so many versions out there



Hi Lyn, Pink Sugar is one of my all time favorites, I also gave this to a lot of my daughters friends for their mothers day present and their mums adore it too. I also buy it from BTS. My daughter says it's a perfume that was popular when she was a teenager, it's a perfume made by Aquolina.


----------



## KathyB (May 13, 2011)

I have gotten pink sugar from a couple of places.  I really love this scent!  Haven't smelled the actual perfume, though.  Aroma Haven has two versions of pink sugar.  One is their concoction, and the other is called an Aquolina dupe.  They both smell different.  I actually prefer their own concoction to the dupe.  It is a less complex smell, a little heavier and smells more like cotton candy to me.  Elements Bath and Body has one that smells a lot like the Aroma Haven Aquolina dupe, but not exactly. And they perform differently in products.   I may have to try Daystar!


----------



## Adema (May 14, 2011)

I like both Daystar and Scentworks, they smell similar but I think I am leaning a bit more towards the Scentworks.


----------



## KathyB (May 14, 2011)

Which pink sugar dupes that you are getting at places other than Aroma Haven and Elements actually smell closest to the perfume?


----------

